# problem with mod_mem_cache of Apache2 (SOLVED)

## gh0str1fle

Hey there,

I installed yesterday Apache 2.0.52. The installation went fine but when I want to start apache appears the following error message. Any help would be great 'cause I really need this piece of software....

```

root@ferrari ghostrifle # /etc/init.d/apache2 start

 * Apache2 has detected a syntax error in your configuration files:

Syntax error on line 66 of /etc/apache2/conf/apache2.conf:

Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_mem_cache.so into server: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_mem_cache.so: undefined symbol: apr_atomic_dec

```

Bye, ghostrifle

----------

## mallchin

Same here, am using apache-2.0.52-r2, was working fine but nows says:

```

ganymede martin # /etc/init.d/apache2 start

 * Stopping apache2 ...

Syntax error on line 66 of /etc/apache2/conf/apache2.conf:

Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_mem_cache.so into server: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_mem_cache.so: undefined symbol: apr_atom  [ ok ]

 * Apache2 has detected a syntax error in your configuration files:

Syntax error on line 66 of /etc/apache2/conf/apache2.conf:

Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_mem_cache.so into server: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_mem_cache.so: undefined symbol: apr_atomic_dec

ganymede martin #

```

----------

## gh0str1fle

I've remerged APR and APR-UTIL but with no difference. Then re-emerged apache-2.0.52 ... again no difference.... what the hell is going wrong ?? :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## gh0str1fle

I unmerged gentoo-webroot, apr, apr-util, apache2 and all php stuff. now I added "apache2" to my use flags... then emerged apache 2.0.53 with enabled ~x86. After emerging all other packages I HAD to update the apache2 initscripts via etc-update... now apache2 is running again.... now I'm compiling php5...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mallchin

I had upgraded to 2.0.53 before this error, but downgraded once I realised the agro in moving conf files etcetera. I think it's related.

I'm going to unmerge & merge the packages you specify see if it helps. Last I had read 2.0.53 wasn't working with mod_php yet, did you get it going?

----------

## thurisaz

I have exactly the same problem but no idea how to solve it  :Mad: 

This is really a mass, because I need phpmyadmin, phppgadmin and mediawiki and apache is not working  :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT: I've also previosly emerged the newest (unstable) apache, php and mod_php versions, then emerged the latest stable versions and now I can't start apache with the well known error message

```
Syntax error on line 66 of /etc/apache2/conf/apache2.conf:

Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_mem_cache.so into server: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_mem_cache.so: undefined symbol: apr_atomic_dec

```

If I comment this module out in the apache.conf apache isn't working at all:

```

[Fri Mar 11 18:13:46 2005] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...

[Fri Mar 11 18:13:46 2005] [notice] Digest: done

[Fri Mar 11 18:13:47 2005] [alert] getpwuid: couldn't determine user name from uid 4294967295, you probably need to modify the User directive

[Fri Mar 11 18:13:47 2005] [alert] getpwuid: couldn't determine user name from uid 4294967295, you probably need to modify the User directive

[Fri Mar 11 18:13:47 2005] [alert] getpwuid: couldn't determine user name from uid 4294967295, you probably need to modify the User directive

[Fri Mar 11 18:13:47 2005] [alert] getpwuid: couldn't determine user name from uid 4294967295, you probably need to modify the User directive

[Fri Mar 11 18:13:47 2005] [alert] getpwuid: couldn't determine user name from uid 4294967295, you probably need to modify the User directive

[Fri Mar 11 18:13:47 2005] [notice] Apache/2.0.52 (Gentoo/Linux) configured -- resuming normal operations

[Fri Mar 11 18:13:47 2005] [alert] Child 26752 returned a Fatal error...\nApache is exiting!

[Fri Mar 11 18:13:47 2005] [alert] getpwuid: couldn't determine user name from uid 4294967295, you probably need to modify the User directive

```

----------

## mallchin

Can we removed the SOLVED status as there isn't a known fix (upgrading to apache-2/0/53 itsn't a solution unless it supports php) and at least two of us still have a problem.

----------

## thurisaz

 *mallchin wrote:*   

> Can we removed the SOLVED status as there isn't a known fix (upgrading to apache-2/0/53 itsn't a solution unless it supports php) and at least two of us still have a problem.

 

yes, this would be great, because I definitively can't figure out what excaclty the problem is and nobody will hear us here because they all think that this problem is solved...  :Confused: 

----------

## mallchin

I'd opened a bug here which produced a fix for me. I have apache-2.0.52-r2 running again, though it makes no sense why.

----------

## thurisaz

 *mallchin wrote:*   

> I'd opened a bug here which produced a fix for me. I have apache-2.0.52-r2 running again, though it makes no sense why.

 

sounds good, I'll try it later... thank you very much for this hint  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mallchin

Good luck  :Smile: 

----------

## gh0str1fle

The steps I've done:

1) deleted /etc/apache2

2) deleted /var/www

3) added "apache2" to my make.conf

3) ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge apache2.0.53

4) emerged php and mod_php

5) copied "70_mod_php5.conf" to /etc/apache2/module.d

6) emerged gentoo-webroot

7) DONE

----------

## mallchin

I think in the death of it removing apr & apr-utils did it for me.

----------

## thurisaz

hell - I love the Gentoo-Community, now it work's - thank you all very much  :Very Happy: 

btw: did you notice that the Gentoo-Team has resetted the php5 and mod_php5 state from testing to hard masked - now it works for me with php4 

well, I'm really glad because I seriosly need my mediawiki, phppgadmin and phpmyadmin - all Apache/PHP-apps 

okay, now back to work  :Cool: 

----------

## malachay

[I solved the problem by unmerging all apr stuff, apr and apr-util, I think those are only apache 2.0.53 related.]

EDIT: OK forget I did not read the post from mallchin

----------

## tobechar

 *mallchin wrote:*   

> I think in the death of it removing apr & apr-utils did it for me.

 

Removing apr and apr-utils did it for me as well.

----------

## jbain

what does apr and apr-utils do?

when i originally tried emerging apache-2.0.53 i had to unmask them aswell.

----------

## zoic

Thanks for the tips about apr & apr-util guys. Saved me from another day of headscratching =)

----------

